# Microsorum pteropus 'windeløv'



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok this is my problem.

Each time I purchase MICROSORUM PTEROPUS 'WINDELøV' it's alway green and healhty. After say 1 month, the leaves started to turn black/dark green then holes appears.......

I'm planting it in my 27L tank (1' x 1' x 1') with compact lighting (not sure about the watt), Azoo CO2 tablet thrown into the tank every 2 days as recommanded in the precription and liquid fertilizer of 2ml every day.

So whats cozin the leaves to become like this??? Ur... due to lack of experience, I don't have any test kit with me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It sounds like you might need additional macro nutrients specifically N and P.

I had a similar problem to you and developed the brown leaves, holes, and rotting leaves. Once I starting adding NPK and some traces, the new growth came out nice and green.

-John N.


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok i'll try that....Thanks


----------



## bobroy (Jul 1, 2006)

John N. said:


> It sounds like you might need additional macro nutrients specifically N and P.
> 
> I had a similar problem to you and developed the brown leaves, holes, and rotting leaves. Once I starting adding NPK and some traces, the new growth came out nice and green.
> 
> -John N.


Hi John. Wotz N and P and wotz NPK? and how to check them with?

thanks ... newbee here ...


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

How are you planting them? in the gravel?


----------



## bobroy (Jul 1, 2006)

messy_da_legend said:


> How are you planting them? in the gravel?


tied on DW ...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

bobroy said:


> Hi John. Wotz N and P and wotz NPK? and how to check them with?
> 
> thanks ... newbee here ...


Here is one place to learn about N and P and NPK: http://www.rexgrigg.com/ferts.htm


----------



## bobroy (Jul 1, 2006)

how to test N,P & K ?
Do they comes in test kit ?


----------



## mixpix (May 25, 2006)

I have the same problem, some parts of my windelkov become black.
I don't thinks that is a problem of N or P because my No3 are 15 and Po4 are more than 1.
Can it be a microelements deficiency?


----------



## Patmaquis (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Microsorum Pteropus 'windeløv'*

you really should finish this tread, after all i have that problem to.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Microsorum Pteropus 'windeløv'*

Every time I get Windelov from a mail order plant place it takes about a month for new growth to appear. Same story with my latest batch. The original growth doesn't take off much (although a few of the leaves have new plantlets developing), but after 4-6 weeks new growth really kicks in. I have 5 separate 'Windelov' plants in my tank and all 5 did exactly the same thing. They are growing like mad now.

If you just put them into your tank, I'd give them at least a month before you start worrying. If your leaves are totally falling apart, then yes, you may have an actual problem.


----------

